

Do things that matter. - Dragonai
http://medium.com/better-humans/ce916b423d33

======
gailees
So generic. I want to hear more about the epic movement that the people
sitting across from you built in months.

~~~
Dragonai
Hey, thanks for the feedback! I didn't dive too deep into that story because
I'd probably end up going off on a massive tangent about them instead of about
the point I'm trying to make. :) They're the ballers who helped get Georgia
Tech's Startup Exchange off the ground, we've had a story or two about us hit
the HN frontpage before. I understand what you're saying though, cheers.

